# Males....



## TheBaconChef (Feb 27, 2006)

Okay, I basically I am planning a small bagseed grow for this summer but to get used to growing the plant i planted two bagseeds a couple months ago and grew them out and they got about 8-10 inches tall and both showed up male. They went into flower as soon as they reached maturity because they were planted middle of winter. Anyways, ive spent like 2 months or so growing them and now I dont have the heart to kill them. Is there anything else i can do with them? I read something a while back about how someone makes males into brownies but i forget what he did. I know there is some THC in there and ive come this far. I atleast want to get a little high from them because I am almost always broke. Can those guys get me high at all? Also will letting the males just grow be bad? I have no females coming up yet and i know my two nextdoor nieghbors dont grow so i couldnt polinate thier stuff. Do you think its courtesey to kill them before they release any polen? Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 27, 2006)

make some hash.


----------



## ftw2012 (Feb 27, 2006)

i know i wouldnt want any pollen in my room...i wouldnt keep growing them


----------



## TheBaconChef (Mar 1, 2006)

Hash? Sorry i havent done alot of research, is hash made with a tumbler thing or by making that bubble hash stuff? I guess ill read up real quick on making hash and is there any special way to make it with males since the trichomes dont seem like they'd fall off? Ill check it out now.

edit: lol I do know what hash is BTW. I re-read it and it sounds like im saying that, man im rambling, im going to bed i cant even make a coherent sentence. haha. who am i talking to? later guys.


----------



## Hick (Mar 1, 2006)

> is hash made with a tumbler thing or by making that bubble hash stuff?


yes it is. Hash is trichomes seperated from the plant and pressed. NOT extracted with any solvent of any kind. And vry seldom do males have enuff trichomes to collect for hash.


----------



## skunk (Mar 1, 2006)

i have said this many times in the past .you can also smoke it my males last summer were pulled and smoked . hash will be more potent but before you spend all that money on a hash maker pull off the pollen sacks and try smoking the rest .


----------



## TheBaconChef (Mar 2, 2006)

Sorry I didnt see your previous posts about smoking the males. I looked but am new here and didnt see anything, but thanks alot for letting me know I can smoke them. You say pull off the pollen sacs and smoke the rest? I was actually planning on smoking the little male 'buds' or pollen sacs since I figured if most of the THC from females are in the flowers it would be the same for the males. Is that not the case? If I dont smoke the balls then what do I smoke? The fan leaves? Im not desperate enough to try smoking the stems yet, but im getting there =). I have smoked flowers before(california poppy) and they were actually pretty smooth as far as harshness. I know flowers can be smoked so I figured it might work. If im wrong about the flowers being most potent on males please correct me since I am basing it off of reasoning and not any thing I read or know. Thanks alot everyone, your giving me a little bit of hope for these guys. I figure I better cut off the pollen sacs anyways until I decide what im gonna do with them boys so i dont mess up anyone elses potential grows. I'm feeling pretty desperate right now and if i get any worse im gonna pop those pollen sacs in the oven for quick dry and ill let you know if they 'work' peace and thanks alot.

Edit: Okay I saw the similair thread in the coffee table area. I tihnk im gonna give those pollen sacs a try just for kicks. They're not poison to smoke or anything right??


----------



## Stoney Bud (Mar 2, 2006)

Hey BaconChef, the stems that are less than 1/8 inch diameter have about the same amount of THC in them as the larger sun leaves. That's about the thickness of a pencil lead or so. I spread out the sun leaves on a large surface so that it's all one layer thick. Let them dry for a few days until they are almost crumbling dry and then I put them into a food processor and powder them. You can smoke this powder and get a buzz or make oil from it. I use 100 proof vodka to soak the powder in for a week, shaking it good a couple of times a day. Then I use coffee filters, (three thick) and press out all the liquid, (through a screen so if the filter breaks, it won't get into the dish), into a shallow smooth bottomed dish. Throw out the leaf then. I put the dish into a dark, cupboard and let the vodka evaporate. When it's done, you'll have a blackish green film on the bottom of the dish. This is the oil. It's as strong as any hash you've ever smoked if your using leaves from a good type of plant.

About an hour ago and about 10 minutes ago, I put one drop of oil on a bowl of bud and smoked it. Man, I'm buzzed so hard I'm seein color flashes. That's my kind of high! That's like havin dark chocolate cake with fudge icing. The best with the best on it.

Good luck to you man. Smoke all of the tiny stems and all of the leaf from those males after drying them and at least you've got a buzz goin. Good for you!


----------



## skunk (Mar 2, 2006)

sounds good stoney.  and mr bacon chef i really dont think that is thc in male pollen sacs .i believe its male sperm lol. im not sure what its called but anyway i did not smoke my male plant myself i let all my friends do it for me im on probation rt now so i can only get the kick out of watching other people do it for me . but when i pulled my 2 7 or 8 feet males last summer i did however pull the pollen sacs with it since it made it easyer to strip the small leaves that way.  i did not save the stems like i shouldve. but anyhow it was all smoked together by my friends i just left the part out about smoking the sperm sacs to them they told me it was almost as good as a f/bud  so i donno try smoke some and try stoneys recipe both . mine is just for a impatience grower or depressed that there crop turned male it will give you a good buzz and maybe a good high all depending on how often and how long its been since you have smoked sinsemillia.


----------



## TheBaconChef (Mar 2, 2006)

Man, you're sure getting me excited about them boys. I was so dashed when i saw what i thought was a ball but I wouldnt believe it until they got so big they opened up and then i knew i couldn't deny it any longer. I had males. Im very happy to know that I can get a buzz from them. just the smell of the smoke would be enough to make my efforts worthwhile. I have 7 more tiny tiny ones, I wish the best for them. Now my problem is just the opposite of what it used to be. Now there are to many options! I think ill just try smoking them and make some brownies with the next batch of males. Peace, and thanks again all.

Frequency of smoking is atleast once a day. Today would have been my first 24 hour period of abstinence in well over two weeks. I really dont remember the last bud free day i had but I know it couldnt have been to long ago. Despite frequency, I still am rather sensitive. I feel the effects instantly when i smoke now, and the first 6 times i smoked it took like 5 minutes untill i knew i was high. Now it just takes alot more.


----------



## TheBaconChef (Mar 3, 2006)

Okay just a little update for you folks. I quick dryed that stuff and put it in my little glass pipe and man let me tell you, that stuff tasted foul, but defenitely had some THC in it. As a matter of fact I just realized I had the munchies so it must have worked. I feel like i smoked a pipe load of brick weed half an hour ago. Let me tell you, It was a million times better than nothing. While I was smoking it i wanted to throw up, but now i feel better than i did before i smoked it. Alot better actually. Actually, as it sinks in, I could get used to this stuff. Oh how i crave a bowl of real bud though. Its like a tease. O well im grabbing some food and hitting the sack. Do you guys think the leaves will be better or worse? I cant believe I smoked sperm. Peace.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 3, 2006)

*dont worry we have all been there.  *


----------



## gqone333 (Mar 3, 2006)

kill those bastards ,they die after 3 months anyway


----------



## skunk (Mar 3, 2006)

you should have dryed some of the smaller leaves in with it . but yes you can smoke the biggens  exspecially if youre gonna puff on the sperm sacs lol.and a easyer way of drying them is to chop it up and put in a skillet next time or gradually let it dry in a shoe box.any time you quick dry it including the bud it will be harsh.


----------



## TheBaconChef (Mar 3, 2006)

I know quick drying makes bud shitty but I was on my last buck and like someone said, We've all been there. I might try some leaves soon but I wanna let them get a little bigger and then im prolly gonna chop them at the base, dry them, break them up or coffee grind them, and then try that Iso hash stuff. I think I'll be much happier with the smoke. I defenitely will try a few leaves just to experience it though and see if its worth my while. Thanks for the tips on drying. I ended up setting them on top of my heater and turned it to a low setting which took them about three hours to dry out. Ill keep you guys posted on that hash stuff once i get around to it, I just wanna get a few more inches out of them atleast.


----------



## A.K. (Mar 8, 2006)

hey is there any way you can have a better chance of growing females any tips


----------



## Mutt (Mar 9, 2006)

"Here's how to produce mostly females from standard seed by strawdog"
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1974


----------



## drugdealer4ever (May 6, 2006)

i have a question my friend just gave me 2 freee bud plants there both males but there kush, and there like about to just start to flower, i know males produce prettty much nothing would it be better to just take the m down now and use them for hash or cannabutter or wait till there done flowering


----------

